# Cattle warts?



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I have 3 yearling heifers and one seems to have some growths on its neck. Looks like warts? Any suggestions on how to treat this?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Yep warts.Vet showed me a trick,just take a sharp scissors and cut part of some of them off.And they all disappear in a few weeks.I actually asked them to bring wart vaccine along as we were running them threw the chute that day.He said no this works better.And it did!It was one ugly critter with its entire neck covered in warts.He cut maybe 6 off part way.I asked how the heck does that work he just said IDK but it does.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I've always heard to cut a few off and feed them to the cow, old timers said it works every time...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

SCtrailrider said:


> I've always heard to cut a few off and feed them to the cow, old timers said it works every time...


Seemed to work without making them eat them,lol.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I was reading up on them a little bit I've never had a cow with warts and they said that sometimes it'll clear up by themselves in a few weeks or months. I don't know if I want to cut them with all the Flies we have around right now. Is that advisable? I only have a few cattle I can walk up to and more or less touch the rest kind of just walk away when you get too close. go figure this is on one of the nice ones, which is good from a treatment standpoint but I'm afraid if I go up to them Freddy Krueger style it's just going to hurt our "relationship" lol


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You just cut some of it off so it doesn't bleed or anything.Kind of like cutting a marshmallow in half.Always have done it in a chute so they didn't run away.I don't think they feel it should I don't think they will hold
It against ya.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Warts are viral and can be very contagious and spread through the entire herd.....or it can be more select and show on primarily the young stock. We have covered the infected area heavy with mineral oil and had success sometimes and sometimes not....just depends upon the viral type. I had heard about removing pieces of the warts and encouraging attack from the animals immune system.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I had em a couple years back. Weaning animal I believe. Nature took its course and they went away on their own. I wasn't able to cut it at all.


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

i have one heifer that is in a group of 15 that comes up to me and i pet her, she has a wart on her neck. Now i have a wart on my thumb. They rub off eventually. Every year a few calves have them.


----------

